# Bổ sung ngay ly sinh tố này để không bao giờ bạn phải lo cơ thể bị thiếu máu



## nusy (22/6/18)

Thiếu máu có thể xảy ra ở trẻ em, thanh thiếu niên, phụ nữ và cả người mắc bệnh kinh niên. Người bị thiếu máu có ít oxy trong máu nên thường yếu mệt, da tái xanh, tay chân tê dại hoặc lạnh.



​
Nếu bạn bị thiếu máu, cơ thể bạn không nhận được đủ máu giàu oxy khiến bạn cảm thấy mệt mỏi hoặc yếu. Bạn cũng có thể có các triệu chứng khác như khó thở, chóng mặt, hay nhức đầu. Thật may chúng ta có thể cải thiện tình trạng này bằng những thực phẩm tự nhiên lại có giá rẻ bèo. Chúng ta bắt đầu từ ly sinh tố bổ sung sắt dồi dào từ rau bina và chuối siêu ngon dưới đây nhé:



​
*Bạn cần chuẩn bị những nguyên vật liệu sau cho món sinh tố chuối rau bina dành cho 1-2 người:*

- 1 hoặc 2 trái chuối chín

- 300ml sữa hạnh nhân không đường

- 4 trái chà là khô

- 450g rau cải bó xôi

- 1 Muỗng café hạt chia (nếu không có hạt Chia thì bạn hãy thay bằng hạt mè đen hoặc nếu không thích thì bạn có thể bỏ qua)

- Dụng cụ: máy xay sinh tố, cốc thủy tinh



​
_*Bước 1: Sơ chế nguyên liệu làm sinh tố chuối rau bina.*_

-Chuối lột vỏ, cắt khoan tròn. 

- Rau cải bó xôi rửa sạch để ráo nước. 

-Chà là khô bạn xắt miếng nhỏ bỏ hạt. 



​
_*Bước 2: Các bước thực hiện làm sinh tố chuối rau bina.*_

- Cho tất cả nguyên liệu vào máy xay sinh tố. Xay cho đến khi nhuyễn mịn.

- Rót sinh tố ra ly thủy tinh, rắc hạt Chia lên trên đầu và thêm vài viên đá lạnh là bạn có thể thưởng thức. thưởng thức ngay.



​
Theo Webmd, rau bina, chuối đều là những nguồn cung cấp vitamin K dồi dào. Vitamin K đóng vai trò thiết yếu trong việc chữa lành vết thương và ngăn ngừa cục máu đông hình thành, đồng thời giúp cầm máu nhanh khi xuất hiện chấn thương.

Theo PGS.TS Nguyễn Thị Lâm (Nguyên Viện phó Viện Dinh dưỡng quốc gia), tất cả chúng ta đều cần vitamin K nhưng có một số người cần nhiều hơn. Thế nhưng, nhiều người trong chúng ta thiếu vitamin K2 mà không hề biết.


Trên thực tế, một nghiên cứu về dân số được công bố trên tạp chí Nutrients Journal cho thấy có tới 1/3 số người tham gia bị thiếu vitamin K.

Thông tin từ Health nhận định, một chén hạt chà là chứa 1.168 mg kali, 100g chuối chứa 358 mg kali và 100g rau bina có 558 microgam kali. Kali là một khoáng chất thiết yếu tạo điều kiện cho chức năng cơ bắp và dẫn truyền các dâu thần kinh, đồng thời kiểm soát huyết áp của bạn.

Chưa hết, chuối và rau bina đều chứa beta-carotene chuyển hóa thành vitamin A bên trong cơ thể giúp duy trì hệ thống miễn dịch và tăng cường thị lực cũng như phát triển sự sinh sôi của các tế bào mới.



​
"Những loại rau lá xanh đậm như rau bina chứa cả một kho chất sắt mà bạn không nên bỏ qua. 3 chén rau bina chứa khoảng 18mg sắt. Do đó, bạn hoàn toàn có thể bổ sung loại rau này vào bữa ăn hàng ngày mà không cần ăn thêm thịt đỏ. Ngoài sắt, loại rau này còn chứa nhiều các vitamin và khoáng chất quan trọng khác như beta-carotene, folate, vitamin C và canxi", chuyên gia cho biết. Rau bina giàu vitamin A cần thiết cho sản xuất bã nhờn để giữ cho tóc được dưỡng ẩm. Vitamin A cũng cần thiết cho sự tăng trưởng và phát triển của tất cả các mô cơ thể. Chúng cũng được đóng gói với vitamin C giúp xây dựng và duy trì collagen, cung cấp cấu trúc cho da và tóc.




_Bên cạnh đó, chuối cũng là thực phẩm giàu chất sắt đem lại nhiều lợi ích sức khỏe._
​Theo ThS.BS Dzoãn Thị Tường Vi (Nguyên Trưởng khoa Dinh dưỡng, Bệnh viện 198, Viện phó Viện Dinh dưỡng Lâm sàng), chuối rất lành và rất tốt cho sức khỏe. Ăn chuối vào bữa sáng là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo để điều trị và ngăn ngừa tình trạng thiếu máu, đặc biệt với phụ nữ mang thai. Ngoài ra, ăn chuối còn giúp chị em giảm triệu chứng táo bón hiệu quả.

_Nguyên tắc dinh dưỡng độc đáo của người Nhật._

_Thiếu máu thiếu sắt là một cách gọi tắt của tình trạng thiếu máu do thiếu sắt, xảy ra khi cơ thể không có đủ chất sắt để sản sinh hồng cầu. Khi một người bị mắc chứng thiếu máu thì nguyên nhân đầu tiên cần nghĩ tới là do thiếu sắt. Do đó, hãy luôn ý thức bổ sung sắt đều đặn hàng ngày. Nếu bạn quá chán những viên sắt gây nóng trong người thì hãy thử tham khảo những ly sinh tố từ rau quả như trên đây nhé, vừa bổ sung sắt lại vừa giúp đẹp da, tăng cường nhiều vitamin và khoáng chất cần thiết cho cơ thể đấy nhé!_

_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------



## tamngo (1/8/19)

Thiếu máu thì phải bổ sung sắt các mẹ ơi, các mẹ có thể bổ sung thêm các loại hạt hữu cơ, cũng giúp bổ máu lắm í.


----------



## thaixuan (2/8/19)

tamngo nói:


> Thiếu máu thì phải bổ sung sắt các mẹ ơi, các mẹ có thể bổ sung thêm các loại hạt hữu cơ, cũng giúp bổ máu lắm í.


Mình nghe nói hạt hạt thông, hạt lanh hữu cơ giúp bổ máu lắm đó.


----------



## tamngo (2/8/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Mình nghe nói hạt hạt thông, hạt lanh hữu cơ giúp bổ máu lắm đó.


mấy hạt này mua ở đâu bạn nhỉ?


----------



## thaixuan (2/8/19)

tamngo nói:


> mấy hạt này mua ở đâu bạn nhỉ?


Bạn có thể mua bên cửa hàng chuyên bán thực phẩm hữu cơ nhập khẩu í, bên này bán các loại hạt này chất lượng lắm, mà giá cả cũng okie nữa. Bạn tham khảo thử nhé.


----------



## tamngo (2/8/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Bạn có thể mua bên cửa hàng chuyên bán thực phẩm hữu cơ nhập khẩu í, bên này bán các loại hạt này chất lượng lắm, mà giá cả cũng okie nữa. Bạn tham khảo thử nhé.


Cảm ơn bạn nhé, mình cũng thấy có nhiều cửa hàng như NTMart, Organic Food... để mình ghé mua thử


----------

